# Safest place to buy domain registration?



## reverze (Jul 26, 2010)

I want to buy a domain name, but I have a concern with purchasing through someone such as GoDaddy. I know that they are known for claiming that they are the actual owners of the domain once the website becomes popular, and many people have had similar issues to this.

Does anyone know my safest bet and can help me decide where I should register my domain at?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jul 26, 2010)

GoDaddy

or

SquareSpace


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 26, 2010)

Well, here's the full list of accredited registrars:
http://www.icann.org/en/registrars/accredited-list.html

...'tis a long list.


Google, Inc. is on there. 


There's 24 accredited registrars in Germany, I'd start there (scroll down to Germany):
http://www.internic.net/origin.html

I would only do business with the registrars that signed the RAA (Registrar Accreditation Agreement).


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 26, 2010)

i used register.com and i believe i fully own the domain.


----------

